# Road to MASS starting at 14.5st 1/1/09



## welsh_ryan (Sep 14, 2007)

Hi boys and girls names RYAN

goal is to start builking long term goal is 16-17st with a bf around 17-20% ish

few stats from me as i am

iv been in the gym on and off for a yr never stuck to it realy dunno why id go for a week then wont go for few months lol dunno why but just keep missing weeks and weeks at a time.

reason i'm starting agine is this time i'll be 110% dedicated to gym eat and sleep :thumb:

my stats as thay are now ]

age - 21

hight 5ft 10

weight 14.5st = 200 ish around that

bicepts - 14.5-15 inch tensed babys lol

calf -17.5 inch

quad top of the leg around 24ich

forarms 12ich

goals are to bulk build good mass over the next yr and see where i am target is 15-16st by 2010 good quaility mucle i'm looking for and natural.

i'm going to the gym next monday with 1 of my mates so i wll find out my max bench squat and deads see where i am without any serious training 

here is my diet is realy rough atm but you get the idea

MEAL 1 8-9am

in semi skimmed milk

1 cup of milk

1 piece of favorite fruit bananas cal 92g protein 1 carb 23

1 scoop of whey protein ( or 2) 48g prorein cal 240g

maybe a lil container of yogurt ( to thicken it up)

50g of oats cal 227g protein 5g carbs 33g

total meal vaule

40-50g protein

559g cals

56g carbs

meal 2 10-11pm

sandwich with brown bread

1 can 140g of tuna mixed wit fat free

mayo and sweetcorn 31g protain cals 160g carbs 8g

1 apple cals 60g carbs 16g

1 banana cals 92g protain 1 carbs 23g

total meal vaule

312 cals

32g protein

47g carbs

meal 3 1-2pm only got 20 mins here

meal replacment drink :}

with some a fruit

will only take this everyday becouse of time and i only have 20 mins so will be fine

meal 4 4-4.30pm

1 steak/chicken (meats) 1 steak or chicken brest (100gs) roughly fat 4g 31g protein carbs 0 cals 165

sweet potato (100g) carbs 20g cals 90g protein 2g

veg around 25-50gs

littel raises for fat

banana cals 92g protain 1 carbs 23g

final vaule of the meal roughly

cals 345g

protein 34g

carbs 43gs

meal 5 8-9pm

pasta 50g cals 80g carbs 16g protein 3g fat 0

1 can of tuna protein 20g cals 109g carbs 0 fat 2.5

littel source for taste (this shoulent kill me lol)

veg mixed in not loads tho just a bit

total meal vaule

protein 36g

cals 189g

carbs 16g

fat 2.5

meal 6 before bed time

2x scoops whay in milk to slow it down

oats (40g) cals 117 protein 5g carbs 20 fat 2g in milk

Total vaule of them i think is right but not 100% found info on the sites i am lacking cals and slightly down on carbs

from what iv worked out above ??

i'm not 100% on what size portions thay will be hopfully this will be oright for the daily needs i need which is

300 protein

3000-3400 cals see how i gain off this will up it if need be

around 340 carbs

and 60-80g fat

thats roughly what i'll be aimin for each day its a lot as i'm 5ft 10 200lbs so got to start big.

how does the overall foods look to everyone ?? its pritty clean not beging stupidily stiricked but will be sensable.

sups i'll be taken in this diet are.

whay protein

mrp from my proteins for the mid day cheat meal see how it goes for 20 days.

bcaa

multi vitamin timed relesed

creatine mono

thats it boys and girls its basicaly the finished artical bar the portion sizes

realy got 1 week to get this sorted and before i hit the gym i need your help big time i'll fit in my

sups around this

thanks for reading anyway i'll post some pics in a min under this any help at all would be great.

few pics good and bad coments welcome thanks





































forarm




























sorry about poor pics and rooms a bit of a mess lol :tongue:

dont be to harsh with me lol


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

Looking good bud, I shall be keeping an eye out on this thread.

Good luck!


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

P.s i get most of my carbs from oats, just chuck 100g of oats in with your protein shake if you feel lazy : )

also check this thread out for meal ideas

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/food-diet-nutrition-info/35997-how-grow-work-home-guide.html


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Add some good fats in.

Fish oil/oily fish, eggs, almonds, olive oil etc.

I would lose a bit of fat first if I were you and then you should get a nice rebound gain when you up the food later. Upto you though - if you want to be upto 20% bodyfat I guess it doesn't matter.


----------



## Robbyg (Feb 25, 2008)

Looks like a good base to start mate ,get your diet spot on and your be fine mate eat clean too so you dont put on to much fat Get some EFAs in there too mate


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

looks a good foundation to start on mate, where you to in wales


----------



## welsh_ryan (Sep 14, 2007)

thanks guys nice to see people intrested in where i wanna be :]

ya i know i'm a bit of the fatty side but with my idet sorted i'm hoping this will hold or even drop a bit will see tho with training

i'm in south wales mate not far from you i'm in neath


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

I see you've been on the site for a while, good luck with your training next year.


----------



## welsh_ryan (Sep 14, 2007)

ya i always been on and off but this time i'm here to stay start training now on monday and will be updating daily from there out with how i feel ect ect

could anyone recomend what to take before work outs ?? and after

would a protein shake and bcaa and creatien before work ou be good mix ??

also after workout i was thinking some wms in water stright after work out any thoughts on this ?


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

welsh_ryan said:


> thanks guys nice to see people intrested in where i wanna be :]
> 
> ya i know i'm a bit of the fatty side but with my idet sorted i'm hoping this will hold or even drop a bit will see tho with training
> 
> i'm in south wales mate not far from you i'm in neath


not that far away, nice to see more people from south wales on here


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Hi Ryan,

Sorry for the late reply was up very late playing Halo last night, lol. Only Just up. 

TBH mate your still holding alot of Excess weight mate. I would get this addressed first, before you even start about bulking up. You would need to do a12-16wk diet to get rid of most of the fat. This will make you look nice and very lean.

Remember BB'ding is an Illusion, when you looked ripped you look big and so much better.

You do have a good base to start from, although once you diet down this will be good for you as only muscle will be left. So when you do a rebound Bulk diet your body will pretty much suck up all nutrients that you give it. And if your training is spot on you will grow very quick, if your getting the correct cals down you.

Its upto you what you do mate, im only giving an opinion. You have to make the choice.

My friend had just been in the same boat, he wanted to bulk, but i convinced him to diet first before adding mass. What a differance it has made, he looks lean, has abs, definition is good on him. Now he's doing a clean bulk and will reap the benifits of it.

Good luck mate.

Geo


----------



## EDG301 (Oct 18, 2005)

Looks like you have a good base to build on, good luck fella!


----------



## welsh_ryan (Sep 14, 2007)

thanks agine for the comments

thanks geo mate means a lot you had a look and toke some time to say your thoughts.

I totaly agree with you iv got to much fat on atm this realy doesnt bother me at all.

if you could could you sugest a clean bulk which would minimize the amout of fats beging taken in so i can work on bulking

being slighly fatty doesnt bother me as my long term goal is to compete 2-3 yrs down the line so atm i aint doing it for looks i'm doing it to build mucle and learn as i go along

any help would be great ryan :thumb:


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi boys and girls names RYAN

goal is to start builking long term goal is 16-17st with a bf around 17-20% ish

few stats from me as i am

iv been in the gym on and off for a yr never stuck to it realy dunno why id go for a week then wont go for few months lol dunno why but just keep missing weeks and weeks at a time.

reason i'm starting agine is this time i'll be 110% dedicated to gym eat and sleep

my stats as thay are now ]

age - 21

hight 5ft 10

weight 14.5st = 200 ish around that

bicepts - 14.5-15 inch tensed babys lol

calf -17.5 inch

quad top of the leg around 24ich

forarms 12ich

goals are to bulk build good mass over the next yr and see where i am target is 15-16st by 2010 good quaility mucle i'm looking for and natural.

i'm going to the gym next monday with 1 of my mates so i wll find out my max bench squat and deads see where i am without any serious training

here is my diet is realy rough atm but you get the idea

MEAL 1 8-9am

100g oats with water and honey to taste

60g of whey serving- which depending on the whey will be around 50g carbs40-50g protein

559g cals

60 carbs

meal 2 11pm

200g of potato with one 2 tins of tuna

312 cals

47g protein

100g carbs

meal 3 1-2pm only got 20 mins here

meal replacment drink make sure theres about 60% carbs to 40% protein

with a bananawill only take this everyday becouse of time and i only have 20 mins so will be fine

meal 4 4-4.30pm

1 steak/chicken (meats) 1 steak or chicken brest (100gs) roughly fat 4g 31g protein carbs 0 cals 165

sweet potato (200g) carbs 20g cals 90g protein 2g

veg around 25-50gs

littel raises for fat

banana cals 92g protain 1 carbs 23g

final vaule of the meal roughly

cals 345g

protein 34g

carbs 43gs

meal 5 8-9pm

50g potato cals 80g carbs 16g protein 3g fat 0

1 can of tuna protein 20g cals 109g carbs 0 fat 2.5

littel source for taste (this shoulent kill me lol)

veg mixed in not loads tho just a bit

total meal vaule

protein 36g

cals 189g

carbs 16g

fat 2.5

meal 6 before bed time

2x scoops whey ( caesin whey here to slow digestion and keep a trickle of aminos going through the night) and some fish oil caps- no carbs before bed

Total vaule of them i think is right but not 100% found info on the sites i am lacking cals and slightly down on carbs

from what iv worked out above ??

i'm not 100% on what size portions thay will be hopfully this will be oright for the daily needs i need which is

300 protein

3000-3400 cals see how i gain off this will up it if need be

around 340 carbs

and 60-80g fat

thats roughly what i'll be aimin for each day its a lot as i'm 5ft 10 200lbs so got to start big.

how does the overall foods look to everyone ?? its pritty clean not beging stupidily stiricked but will be sensable.

sups i'll be taken in this diet are.

whay protein

mrp from my proteins for the mid day cheat meal see how it goes for 20 days.

bcaa

multi vitamin timed relesed

creatine mono

ok there you go bud i have adapted your diet in the red so see what you think- it was not bad before to be honest just made some alterations- well see what you think comments or further help pm me


----------



## welsh_ryan (Sep 14, 2007)

Thanks for that mate glad i'm on the right track

can anyone help with my sups i have when to take them this is what i have planned please change around if you think will help me more

BCAA - in a drink before and during traing

creatine - 15g day 5g 12pm 5g before workout 5g after work out

wms - stright after training in water followed by a meal 30-40 mins later

flexseen oil fatty acid - 2 1000mg daily with main meal

multinutrients - 1 tab with main meal

whey protein shake in morning and before bed

1 meal replacment mrp from MP only having this as i only have 15-20 mins in milk.

thats it seems a lot i supose but i find if it helps me 10-20% it will be worth it.

any help will be great


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Your diet looks sorted now mate, I posted up my views on oyur supps, which are pretty much spot on, on your thread in the supplements section.

Good luck :thumb:

SD


----------



## welsh_ryan (Sep 14, 2007)

Thanks mate :thumb:

Everything starts on monday mronign with first training session at 5.30 monday after noon will report back with

max dead lifts

max squat

max bench and will try new pbs at end of every month :thumbup1:


----------



## welsh_ryan (Sep 14, 2007)

DAY 1

The mass begins 

day went like this

meal 1 - 100g oats shake with 2 scoops in semi skimed milk + banana

meal 2 - 150g tuna 200g potato red onion basil + banna

meal 3 - missed- no exuse here will do better

5g creatine

bcaa in a drink thro workout agine



gym 5pm - worked tris chest shoulders

trying to get form and be consistant

was doing 4 sets of 8 will go into more detail when i

have solid routine sorted out just basics for now.

went like this anyway

Bench

15 x 20kg warm up

10 X 40kgs

10 x 60kgs

10 x 60kgs

this is my very first time doing bench pressing 60kg felt good i could push 80-90 max most prob atm but just wanna learn about good solid form first before i try to do these weights. 

did 8-10 difrent exercises this session from next week i'll be going into detail just finding things out this week.

meal - 4 stright after training wms in protein drink

meal - 5 200g chicken brest green beans baby potatos sweet potatos jack d sauce flex seed plus vits and mins

thats my day so far

after the gym i feel realy pumped and weak cant expaline it realy lol

bring on tomrow :thumb:
​


----------



## welsh_ryan (Sep 14, 2007)

Day 2

MEALS have been good getting plenty of protein and cals down me with good fats ect.

Training is going well learning atm so going with a 4x8 4x10 sets atm

did Traps shoulders and back today workout time was around 45-55 mins

weight on the scales 14st 5 nacked will weigh my self at end of month

Rest day tomrow woooo lol :thumb:

i'm realy feeling the burn big time from yesterday could hardly drive home today lol. hope this is a good sign


----------



## welsh_ryan (Sep 14, 2007)

Day 3 REST DAY

meal 1 - weetabix + shake with mrp and 2scoops whey in 2 pints of milk 7.30am (I ADD THE MRP HERE AS I DONT GET A BREAK FOR THE FIRST 3 HRS IN WORK so keeps on top of it) 

meal 2 - tuna mayo potato herbs red onion + banana 11am

meal 3 - rice minced meat around 150 g rice 100g minced meat and bit source + banana and (lion bar) :innocent: 1.45pm

meal 4 not realy a meal as such but just keeping the body filled with protein and creatine and bcaa this is when i get home from work followed and hr and half later by meal 5 pint of milk scoop of whey bcca and creatine 4.30

meal 5 - 200g chicken brest green beans baby potatos sweet potatos jack d sauce flex seed plus vits and mins aroudn 5.30-6.00

meal 6 small snack - 8-9 200g yougut / rice pudding am trying to find a good protein bar recipe so i can have a few at this point in the night.

meal 7 before bed 2x scoops whey ( caesin whey here to slow digestion and keep a trickle of aminos going through the night) and some fish oil caps- no carbs before bed.

so thats where i am roughly on the diet side of things its 99% better than my diet was when i wasnt training just used to consist of mcds kfc burger king pizzas ect ect.

i havent drank and fizzy pop for 3 whole days now lol which is awsome for me agine

me and chocolate are best firends i did used to have just wispa bar lion bar maby chrisps for a meal when not training but now its 1 bar a day max i just cant go without it tbh i try but no good.

Personally i'm going to see how i gain on the diet i'm on and see where i am in few months time.

SO DAY 3 rest day diet DONE


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

welsh_ryan said:


> Day 2
> 
> MEALS have been good getting plenty of protein and cals down me with good fats ect.
> 
> ...


You'll be able to tidy your room then yer messy tw4t


----------



## welsh_ryan (Sep 14, 2007)

:thumbdown: :ban:

you have a star why dont you put it to use and give me some tips on diet or training maby.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

welsh_ryan said:


> :thumbdown: :ban:
> 
> you have a star why dont you put it to use and give me some tips on diet or training maby.


I'd see someone about getting that sense of humour bypass reversed

Good luck on your quest, looking forward to a day off after 2 days of training

is not the greatest attitude, but hey, prove me wrong:thumbup1:


----------



## welsh_ryan (Sep 14, 2007)

well i didnt mean it like i dont enjoy training just

after work 4.30 go to gym ect get home have my main meal it nearly 8 then and i havent got time to do anything so is nice to just come home early and chill out and rest.

Also if my muscles wernt herting so much id be a touch happier just about move lol

i'll prove you rong no problem :beer:

my sense of humour is good normaly just had a argument with this misses :cursing:

thanks for the good luck part


----------



## welsh_ryan (Sep 14, 2007)

*Day 5*

Diets been good all week 85-90%

gym today worked back legs and biceps felt sick doing back work out and legs together :thumbup1: and a great pump.

plan is train hard eat as well as i can 90% of the time i'm a good boy.

muscles from the weeks workout are feeling great cant wait to get back in now on monday.

i recovered well from the weeks training going to try and make protein bars this weekend for the week as part of my work meals :thumbup1: .


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

solid foundation to start off, do you have a manual job?

those arms are pretty respectable for a gym noob.

60kg bench? you have me beat, i was at 40kg when i first started.

is that all you did, bench and went home?

whats your workout plan?


----------



## welsh_ryan (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm going with a good mate of mine who has been traing for 5 solid yrs.

so am a bit vage on the work outs i did i'm realy good on diet but when it comes to the gym i lift what he does and we do sets 4x5 sets

bench press was my very first time did

bar warm up

40kgs x 10 was easy

60kgs x 10

60kgs x 10

monday - tris/chest

tuesday - traps/shoulders

wed - rest

thursday - back/bis

friday - leg day

squat i'm pushing around 80kgs first time ever squating

leg press done 160kgs for 5 first time ever on leg press

from next monday i'll be posting up what i do each day this week was my very first week in the gym so.

will be more detail from next week.

Ya i have a manul job nothing heavy tho max lift in a day 15kgs lol iv had realy headvy jobs in the past tho brick layer and i made paving slabs at 1 point also :thumb:


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Good detail mate.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

welsh_ryan said:


> monday - tris/chest
> 
> tuesday - traps/shoulders
> 
> ...


monday will knock onto tuesdays performance as you use your shoulders and triceps when you do any press work.

a weakened lower back will impact onto your leg workout

if you want a 4 day split, try this one i used to good effect.

mon - chest/biceps

tue - legs

wed - off

thur - shoulders/triceps

fri - back/abs

weekend off


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

Consistency....= GAINS.... thats with food,training.rest... get all them and your laughing.!.....

diet seems o.k.. but laur g's even better.... keep it clean....then weekends bloody chill out eat what you want then back on it monday....

try it...?

Steve


----------



## welsh_ryan (Sep 14, 2007)

Thanks for the advise boys

This weeks work out has killed me i pushed hard its my first week so i wanted to shock the f**k out of my mucles to grow and i been feeding them as well as i can IV RECOVERED WELL.

Body parts that have recovered are feeling much harder than thay normaly do which can only be a good thing :thumbup1:

As for the routine i'll speak to my mate about it and wll change it round :thumbup1: dont forget i'm still learning atm so bare with me for a week or 2 lol.

I'm going to still be having my shakes on weekends and trying to eat clean ish maximum effoer maximum rewards hopfully 

ryan


----------



## deanobloke (Jan 9, 2009)

I WOULD GO ALONG WITH THIS SPLIT... WORKS 4ME.. 

I RECKON YOURE OK TO TRAIN TRICEP WITH CHEST AS PRE-EXHAUSTING THE TRICEPS CAN ENGAGE THE PECS MORE FULLY.

SAME WITH BICEPS AND BACK AS LONG AS YOUR GRIP STRENGTH HOLDS OUT.

AND LIKE BULK SAID THERES NO OVERLAP....HAPPY DAYS:thumb: ....


----------



## welsh_ryan (Sep 14, 2007)

Thanks bud i'll try it see how it works for me:thumbup1:


----------



## welsh_ryan (Sep 14, 2007)

*WEEK 1 Review*

*Diet*

*This has been good 100% better than when i wasnt traing kept to plan 90% of the time and feeling hungry every 3hr on the dot been eating a lot of.*

*chicken*

*steak*

*tuna *

*baby potatos*

*green beans*

*red oinion *

*bananas*

*oats/weetabix as a treat lol*

*been drinking 2-3 shakes a day along with 5 good solid meals*

*most prob forgot somthing here * :tongue:

*along with my sups *

*whey 2-3 day*

*bcaa monday to frid*

*creatine everyday 10g*

*flex seed 2tabs a day*

*mutivits 2 tabs a day *

*Training*

*first solid week in the gym ever lol*

*was a good to acualy get stuck in and bust some mucles up doms killed me this week aspeshaly my TRIS.*

*Iv recovered realy well tho toke 3-4 days to fully recover and feel nice and tight now got to be a good thing hasnt it.*

*When i started this week i was **14st 5** i'm only going to weigh my self at the end of every month so will update weight when i weigh my self end of the month * :thumbup1:

*All in all i'm realy happy with the week and will be hitting it hard next week *

*Thanks for looking *


----------



## welsh_ryan (Sep 14, 2007)

*Day 8*

This week also will be silly getting used to the balancing and proper way of lifting whghts ec

*Tris/chest day*

*bench press max so far is 60kg went down to 50 this week as iv found i can do them few extra reps with it will try 60kg agine next week.*

*1x8 50kgs*

*1x8 50kgs*

*1x8 55kgs*

*1x4 60kgs did feel a bit weaker this week dunno why maby muscle still bust up from last week or in shock lol dunno???*

*also did same on smith machine slighly incline *

*bare in mind this is only my second time ever on the bench * :thumbup1:

*also did*

*Tricep Dumbbell Extensions*

*Tricep Push Downs*

*and a lot more will have to start remembering what i did will do better tomrow promise lol.*

*i felt a bit weaker than last week today had a realy good pump and iv recovered realy well. dunno why this is any sugestions ???*

*iv eaten well today same as last week so thats all good.*

*at the end of the session i was doing some tri work and my muscle feels like if theres no energy at all there.*

*i toke pre workout had pasta chesse and no expole and creatine + shake about 40-50mins before work out.*

*any suggestions for this lack of energy at the end boys work out was hr long with around 8-10 exercies. of 3-4sets of 8-10*

*my arms feel realy heavey and drving home was a challange lol*


----------



## welsh_ryan (Sep 14, 2007)

*WEEK 2 Review*

*diet has been good about 80% this week missed 1 morning shake due to waking up late:whistling:.*

*overall the diet has been good eating the following*

*chicken breast*

*eggs*

*green beans *

*bananas*

*oats/whetabix*

*milk*

*protein shakes 2-3 a day 2 scoops at a time *

*tuna*

*vits*

*getting good amounts of water every day as well.*

*Training*

*monday - tris/chest*

*
tuesday - traps/shoulders*

*
wed - rest*

*
thursday - back/bis*

*
friday - leg day*

*Seated calf raises did 60kgs for 12 reps was easy will go for 80-100kgs next week * :thumbup1:

*Did a PB leg press of 5 x 200kgs only second time useing leg press so my goal is to try and up this by as much as i can this yr target 260kgs * :thumbup1:

*is this pritty strong for first time ever lifting on the leg press ??*

*Targets for next week* 

*To stick to my diet 100% and to train heavy and hard like all sessions and try to keep this log updated lol * :thumb:


----------



## welsh_ryan (Sep 14, 2007)

Quick update

was back day today

first time ever doing deadlifts

15 x 40kgs warm up

12 x 60kgs

8 x 100kgs

5 x 140kgs

5 x 140kgs

back is feeling it big time now lol

140 was heavey and form was spot on i feel i could of gone to 150-160 but didnt wanna push things to fast to soon.

i feel 200kgs end of the yr hopfully :thumbup1:
​


----------



## welsh_ryan (Sep 14, 2007)

ok so this week was good training wise been feeling all muscles been worked and getting good doms lol.

diets been good

training has been good to

did legs today

max squat 100kgs for 5 am going to change back day as i did that yesterday and feeling it big time and hindered my leg day

went like this

squat

40kg x 15 warm up

60kgs x 12

80kg x 10

100kgs x 5

if i wasnt still feeling my lower back from yesterday i think i could do around 120-130 for 5 but will stick around the 100mark and work my way up :thumbup1:


----------



## welsh_ryan (Sep 14, 2007)

*WEEK 3 Review*

*Training is going well hitting everytthing heavy and hard as i can recovering realy well taking 2-3 days for aches to go away.*

*Diet has been good still consistant same as last week iv had 2-3 cheat meals this week due to time and was waiting to go shopping this weekend * :thumbup1:

*sups iv been takeing *

*flex seed *

*cratine *

*whey*

*bcaa*

*multivits *

*also just bought some fish oil omega 3 caps *

*has been a good week found out my big 3 *

*squat 100kgs x 5*

*deadlifts 140kgs x 5 twice*

*bench 60kg x 8*

*i'm loveing the gym/eating/sleeping and feeling realy good * :thumb:

*NEXT week i'll try and keep you updated on every exercise i do will have to wright it all down as i go along tho lol * :thumbup1:

*any comments welcome *


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Id read up on some progression methods from the site.

Search a member called Lost Soul, he made a post involving different progression methods such as wavy, linear etc.

I would incorporate them into your bench press as it looks a weakness compared to your squat and deadlift.


----------



## 7367wells (Jan 22, 2009)

You seem well motivated mate. Good work and keep it up. I read somewhere in the thread about you feeling like you have got weaker. Check the getting started part of the forum. In one of the Stickys they tell you about "ramping" your weights.

A bit like this

Bench Press

Week 1 - 55KG

Week 2 - 60KG

Week 3 - 65KG

Week 4 - 70KG

Week 5 (week 1) -60KG

Week 6 (week 2) -65KG

Week 7 (week 3) -70KG

Week 8 (week 4) -75KG

You can also buy some small plates (2x 0.5Kg) so you can make more gradual increases.

I am no expert mate but it works for me. Also i cant work back and bi's together or chest and tris together. I find that the pre exhaustion doesnt work well for me and i cant hit the muscle group as hard as if i worked Chest and Bi's then Back and Tris. Its all about finding what works for you though, which is what my buddy keeps telling me.

Keep up the hard work, i will be subscribing to this thread, as i am looking at bulking up too.

Cheers

Jim


----------



## welsh_ryan (Sep 14, 2007)

thanks guys i aint to bothered about how much i can bench as long as my chest get gaines mass/ grows

after first 3 weeks its a lot tighter and feels a lot harder than before which is agood thing

i'm going to be doing same as you said above mate but sticking with 40kg for good rep amounts:thumbup1:


----------



## welsh_ryan (Sep 14, 2007)

7367wells said:


> Keep up the hard work, i will be subscribing to this thread, as i am looking at bulking up too.


thanks bud you got a journal at all if not make 1 up :thumbup1:


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

welsh_ryan said:


> thanks guys i aint to bothered about how much i can bench as long as my chest get gaines mass/ grows
> 
> after first 3 weeks its a lot tighter and feels a lot harder than before which is agood thing
> 
> i'm going to be doing same as you said above mate but sticking with 40kg for good rep amounts:thumbup1:


Dont be a bloody woman.

If you can squat and deadlift over 100kg, you should be benching alot more then 40kg.


----------



## welsh_ryan (Sep 14, 2007)

ya in time lol

i dunno what it is my upper body is the weakest part of me well see in the next few weeks where i am.

got chest tomorow so will tell you how i get on :thumbup1:


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

welsh_ryan said:


> ya in time lol
> 
> i dunno what it is my upper body is the weakest part of me well see in the next few weeks where i am.
> 
> got chest tomorow so will tell you how i get on :thumbup1:


Ill tell you a little story.

My mates are always benching 70kg and 80kg for reps. They have been doing this for months. All they ever do. Bench 70kg for as many reps, 70kg for as many reps, 80kg for as many reps.

I told them today to just warm up properly and go for a 1 rep max on 100kg. They both warmed up and 1 did 100kg x 3, the other 100kg x 2. Thats 17 year old lads. They would have been stuck on 70kg and 80kg for ages if i hadnt have said anything.

Just dont let yourself stick at 40kg. Trust me, progression is key. I use to think a 50kg bench press was impossible.


----------



## welsh_ryan (Sep 14, 2007)

CHEST/tri day

quick update on benching

20kg x 20 warm up

40kg x 10

40kg x 10

50kgs x 8

realy pushed hard on the 50kgs at the end i found doing the 40kgs pritty good and worked the chest area realy well also felt stronger this week than the last 2 weeks which is a good sign.

wiered tho becouse without any training on my first session i was doing 60kgs jumped up to much will go up slowly from next week on like this

warm up 20kgs

40kgs 10-12

45kgs

50kgs

55kgs

still learning it all as its only my 4th time ever doing bench press it will come with time :innocent:

just sitting down to some

chicken breast potato green beans and cheasse mmmmmmm

diet been spot on today as well :thumbup1:


----------



## welsh_ryan (Sep 14, 2007)

*Week 4 review*

*diet been solid during the week had the weekend off but still haveing my shakes at mornign and night time*

*Training been good*

*managed 220kg leg press for 4 *

*deadlift 140x5 twice*

*sqauts 100kgs x 8*

*happy with the week as a whole *

*weighed in at 15st(210lb) on gyms scales when i satarted i was*

*14st 8 (207lbs) so a 3lb increase in 4 weeks i dunno if this is about right but i'm feeling a lot more fuller and solid in good few areas * :thumb:


----------



## welsh_ryan (Sep 14, 2007)

QUICK update

did back today so wanted to go for a pb deadlift see what i can push

i can do 140kg for 5 not easy but the first 3 are easy enough 4th and 5th i'm red lol

so did 150kg for 4

so put on 160kgs and did 2 :thumbup1: after the second 1 i did feel light headed lol

am well chuffed


----------



## welsh_ryan (Sep 14, 2007)

FIRDAY

leg day

did 10 mins warm up

*squats went like this*

60kg x 10

100kg x 8

100kg x 8

120kg x 5 *NEW PB *

*leg press *

80kg x 10

120kg x 10

150kg x 8

200kgs x 5

did calf raises went upto 110kg for 8

there was more i did but i cant remember exacly how much i did ect i will start taking a pen and paper with me from monday :thumbup1:


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Good lifting Ryan, have you got any 1kg weights? They will help with the constant progression. Keep going.


----------



## welsh_ryan (Sep 14, 2007)

QUICK update

did back tonight

deadlift PB of 170kgs for 2

went like this

warm up

60kg x 12

100kg x 10

140kg x 6

170kg x 2

i felt there was 1 maby 2 more in there if i realy dug deap but i was feeling a bit sick at this point and light headed lol will go for 175- next week.


----------



## welsh_ryan (Sep 14, 2007)

weekly update

diets been a bit of this week been solid from wednesday

managed a PB deadlift of 170kgs x 2

a pb squat of 130kg x 4 :thumb:

my chest if feeling a lot more fuller and stronger and form is spot on :thumb:

after a month and half of training i feel so much better than when i started


----------



## JBC Nutrition (Sep 19, 2007)

welsh_ryan said:


> weekly update
> 
> diets been a bit of this week been solid from wednesday
> 
> ...


Keep the diet going and the dedication and you will see results every week. Your doing well mate, so keep up the hard work.


----------



## Big Scouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Keep up the hard work mate!


----------



## welsh_ryan (Sep 14, 2007)

thanks for the motivation guys :thumbup1:


----------



## welsh_ryan (Sep 14, 2007)

quick 3 month update

big 3 lifts

sqaut managed 150kgs for 1

deads 180kgs for 2

bench 80 x 1

strenth has gone up a good bit in recent weeks had a week off about 3 weeks ago and seem to do me the world of good.

diets been realy poor as of late but is getting back on track now

weight is 15st dead on beging of this week

recent pic


----------



## Tom1990 (Dec 21, 2008)

fvck me you can see the progress you have made! youve goten leaner and bigger, keep it up mate and your wishes will come true lol


----------



## welsh_ryan (Sep 14, 2007)

thanks mate i personaly dont see much of a change tbh maby becouse i look in the mirro every day lol definatly feeling stronger tho and most parts of me feel a lot harder than before


----------



## higgz123 (Jan 3, 2009)

another welsh boy mate!

i from chepstow!

u train in neath or swan? cos my mrs lives in swan!


----------



## welsh_ryan (Sep 14, 2007)

ya powerhouse gym in swansea :thumbup1:


----------



## higgz123 (Jan 3, 2009)

welsh_ryan said:


> ya powerhouse gym in swansea :thumbup1:


how much is a session and where by is it mate!

need somewhere to train if i down there for a few days


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

welsh_ryan said:


> ya powerhouse gym in swansea :thumbup1:


ry,, after reading a few of your threads posts... what is your aim...Bodybuilding or Powerlifting .?

Steve


----------



## welsh_ryan (Sep 14, 2007)

goal is to compete on stage ar around 24-25 yrs of age so am 21 now 3-4 yrs i'm only 3 months in and am loveing every second in the gym.

body building is my main goal

big steve you in barry mate in may ??


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

welsh_ryan said:


> goal is to compete on stage ar around 24-25 yrs of age so am 21 now 3-4 yrs i'm only 3 months in and am loveing every second in the gym.
> 
> body building is my main goal
> 
> big steve you in barry mate in may ??


hi mate ... o.k... ry.. if i were you i REALLY wouldnt worry what weights you are lifting.....get in the gym Blast your muscles and get out 45 mins tops.....

get your diet bang on and train sensible.. and you will grow.... if you get yior food intake right and your getting good rest..(not burning the candles both ends so to speak) then you will witihout doubt see results and failry quick.. when i first started i was 11.10 stone.. in 3 months i was 13.5 stone and good shape.....

i will be at the show BUT not competing.? :thumb:

steve


----------



## welsh_ryan (Sep 14, 2007)

thanks for the advise mate

i'm natty so dunno about 2st in 3 months lol

what i'm doing atm is week 1 2 and 3 going for 70-80% of my max reps for sets then on the 4th week going for a max PB to see if iv been getting stronger in them first 3 weeks seems to be working well.

my diet is bad atm still getting 5-6 meals a day but not regular will be on it from monday

why aint you competeing bud ??


----------



## welsh_ryan (Sep 14, 2007)

few updated pics for you all intrested :]










this is when i first started without any training

heres the pics 3-4months in :thumbup1:














































carrying around 18-22%bf bulking and around 15st -15st 3 ish so around 210lbs give or take will update agine in 4-5 months see how i'm doing


----------

